# Renting a car at Amtrak Boston area



## me_little_me (Mar 6, 2011)

We are visiting my brother in Concord, NH and will be taking Amtrak to Boston area to rent a car. Suggestions for best Amtrak stop and car rental combination?

We looked at going to the Rte 128 Westwood (RTE) stop and picking up Enterprise or Hertz there. How would that compare to renting one near Amtrak South station considering the ease of getting/returning a car (probably on a Sunday)?

We considered going to Exeter, NH and renting there to avoid all the traffic but then we have to get to North Boston station then catch another train (and do the reverse).

We'll be coming from Connecticut or NY Penn Station on a Tuesday and returning to Penn Station on Sunday. There is some flexibility in our schedule.


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 6, 2011)

Your best bet IMO is BOS. There are no Rental Agencies at RTE. I'm pretty sure there are some rental agencies at BOS.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 7, 2011)

And if you go to BOS, you can get directly from there to Logan Airport via the Silver Line (of the T) and have many choices.


----------



## me_little_me (Mar 7, 2011)

Acela150 said:


> Your best bet IMO is BOS. There are no Rental Agencies at RTE. I'm pretty sure there are some rental agencies at BOS.


Yes and no about RTE:

http://www.hertz.com/rentacar/location/index.jsp?targetPage=locationResultsView.jsp&locType=pUp&search=Westwood%2C+Dedham%2C+Massachusetts%2C+United+States+&origin=reservation&formaction=&locationSearchType=homepage&majorAirport=N

Hertz has a direct phone at the station but no way to return the car there per their web site.


----------



## me_little_me (Mar 7, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> And if you go to BOS, you can get directly from there to Logan Airport via the Silver Line (of the T) and have many choices.


I am trying to avoid that. Having to take a train to the airport then having to drive back out doesn't appeal to me. I also checked Back Bay and it seems there is an Avis right in the station garage. I do appreciate the suggestion and am looking for those that either might have rented cars after arriving on Amtrak or who are familiar enough with the area to suggest the best place to get a car and avoid Boston congestion as much as possible. It's been years (long before Big Dig) since I picked up a car in Boston and then it was from the airport after arriving by plane.


----------



## amamba (Mar 7, 2011)

There is an Avis directly at the station garage at BBY. I have seen it, but never used it.


----------



## alanh (Mar 7, 2011)

Hertz will either pick you up or reimburse cab fare to the 30 Park Plaza location from BOS or BBY.

Location details

A big plus to using a local office (for any of the car companies) rather than the airport is that you won't pay the airport fees which can be substantial. The only advantage to the airport location is that it's open 24/7.


----------



## amamba (Mar 7, 2011)

You could also consider getting off in PVD. There is an avis two blocks from the station. Then you would just have to drive around Boston rather than through it. Of course it would add an hour to your drive.


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 7, 2011)

me_little_me said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > Your best bet IMO is BOS. There are no Rental Agencies at RTE. I'm pretty sure there are some rental agencies at BOS.
> ...


I frequently use RTE and have never seen this phone. Unless it's on the second level in the parking garage. Or I'm just not paying attention. But I've never seen it.


----------



## transit54 (Mar 7, 2011)

While I'm not sure you'd be interested in this option, you could always go into South Station, walk over to the bus terminal (right next door to the train station) and board a bus for either Concord or Manchester, NH. The Manchester buses typically drop you at the Manchester airport where there are ample car rental opportunities. The upside would be that you wouldn't have to deal with Boston traffic.


----------



## me_little_me (Mar 7, 2011)

transit54 said:


> While I'm not sure you'd be interested in this option, you could always go into South Station, walk over to the bus terminal (right next door to the train station) and board a bus for either Concord or Manchester, NH. The Manchester buses typically drop you at the Manchester airport where there are ample car rental opportunities. The upside would be that you wouldn't have to deal with Boston traffic.


This sounded like a great deal. I could take the bus to Concord, rent a car the next day, return it a day earlier than we return (by bus) to Boston. Then I checked rental prices. It cost as much to rent the car for fewer days in Concord than it costs in Boston. How's that for a ripoff?

Still an option. Appreciate it.


----------



## transit54 (Mar 7, 2011)

me_little_me said:


> This sounded like a great deal. I could take the bus to Concord, rent a car the next day, return it a day earlier than we return (by bus) to Boston. Then I checked rental prices. It cost as much to rent the car for fewer days in Concord than it costs in Boston. How's that for a ripoff?
> 
> Still an option. Appreciate it.


Try Manchester, I bet you'll get a much better deal and not very far at all from Concord.


----------



## amamba (Mar 8, 2011)

You could also rent a car at the Manchester airport (after taking a bus up there). it is probably much cheaper than concord.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

Hertz:



> Rental Services Provided By :
> 
> 30 Park Plaza
> 
> This location is for Amtrak arrivals only. There is no rental counter at South Street/Amtrak Station. Cab fare to the 30 Park Plaza location (Motor Mart Parking Garage) will be reimbursed up to $20.00 with receipt. The taxi stand is located outside the main entrance. After Hours - Please reserve at the Boston Logan International Airport, 207 Porter Street, East Boston. Cab fare will be reimbursed up to $20.00 with receipt.


----------



## RTLmommy (Apr 29, 2012)

Actually there's a nice Enterprise Rent-A-Car office in Westwood, just minutes from the Rte 128 Amtrak station. They'll pick you up at the station if it's during business hours. Highly recommended.


----------



## Thomas Riehle (Jun 10, 2013)

How can I rent a car to go to NH during the day, then drop it off in time to catch the 67 Northeast Corridor train departing South Station for DC at 9:30 pm? It appears there is NO car rental office at Amtrak, they direct you to a downtown parking garage for dropping off cars, but that parking garage closes at 6 pm. Won't work for me.

Anyone have a bright idea how to rent a car and drop it off at either BBY or BOS around time to catch the 9:30 pm train out of Boston?


----------



## Joeker (Jun 10, 2013)

Thomas Riehle said:


> How can I rent a car to go to NH during the day, then drop it off in time to catch the 67 Northeast Corridor train departing South Station for DC at 9:30 pm? It appears there is NO car rental office at Amtrak, they direct you to a downtown parking garage for dropping off cars, but that parking garage closes at 6 pm. Won't work for me.
> Anyone have a bright idea how to rent a car and drop it off at either BBY or BOS around time to catch the 9:30 pm train out of Boston?


There is an Avis car rental at Back Bay at the Clarendon Street Parking garage next to Back Bay Station

The web site shows that it is open to 7:30 pm M-S. and 4:30 Sunday.

Other than that the airport locations are open 24 hrs.

I have used this location many times.


----------



## amamba (Jun 10, 2013)

I would also recommend that Avis, but keep in mind that you need to drop the car off by 7:30 pm. Most car rental agencies are not open too late unless they are at the airport.

You COULD take the silver line from BOS to Logan airport and rent and return the car there, then take the silver lane back to BOS from Logan at the end of the night.


----------



## Bus Nut (Jun 10, 2013)

transit54 said:


> While I'm not sure you'd be interested in this option, you could always go into South Station, walk over to the bus terminal (right next door to the train station) and board a bus for either Concord or Manchester, NH. The Manchester buses typically drop you at the Manchester airport where there are ample car rental opportunities. The upside would be that you wouldn't have to deal with Boston traffic.


Ding ding ding

http://www.concordcoachlines.com/index.php/nh-locations/concord-boston

$20 one way, South Station bus garage (short walk from train terminal) hourly throughout the pm (go to the page, SS departures are the second timetable down), 1:15 most trips non-stop

I can't imagine Concord, NH not having better deals on car rentals than downtown Boston.

You won't find a better deal than that and there is plenty of food/retail in both the rail terminal end and the actual bus terminal at South Station. They aren't kidding about being there 15mins ahead because there are queues.


----------



## Bus Nut (Jun 10, 2013)

amamba said:


> You COULD take the silver line from BOS to Logan airport and rent and return the car there, then take the silver lane back to BOS from Logan at the end of the night.


You *could* if you are totally crazy and prefer to ride odd "mileage" (it's a bus, btw, sorry to let you down) than have a relaxing day off or see your family. Oh, and pay extra tolls while you're at it.

I grew up in Boston. I would ride Concord Coach in a heartbeat. They are a proud, reliable local motorcoach line and it is hard to describe in words the aggravation of attempting to depart downtown from that particular location on surface streets _and then head north_. Central artery ring a bell anyone? Just say no.


----------



## amamba (Jun 10, 2013)

Well depending on their need for flexibility, a rental car from Logan could be better than taking a bus. One is still going to have to sit in traffic - either bus or car - if there is traffic on the route.

And the beauty of getting the car at Logan and then heading north is that you are already out of the city, although traffic isn't necessarily good heading north up 1A from Logan, either.


----------



## JackieTakestheTrain (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi. I vote for the 128 station.

There are a bunch of towns within driving distances of it that have car rental service and may pick you up.

Off the top of my head:

Dedham, MA -- Hertz and an Enterprise

Norwood, MA -- Avis at Airport (regional airport for private jets), Hertz and Enterprise

Also, I go in and out of 128 commuter rail station that is the Amtrak station. all the time and notice that there is a Hertz phone there so assuming it works. There are also a number of nearby hotels -- such as the Hilton and Four Points in Norwood - that have a shuttle service. I say this because sometimes local or off-airport car rental locations make arrangements with hotels to leave cars even for guests not staying there. It would be worth asking.

If you need a cab, I can recommend one for 128. DO NOT USE THE CABS THAT ARE THERE. They rob folks.

If you go in and out of BBY or even BOS you are gonna pay a lot more for your car.

Drop me a line if I can be of any further help.

- Jackie


----------



## Alex (May 13, 2015)

Thomas Riehle said:


> How can I rent a car to go to NH during the day, then drop it off in time to catch the 67 Northeast Corridor train departing South Station for DC at 9:30 pm? It appears there is NO car rental office at Amtrak, they direct you to a downtown parking garage for dropping off cars, but that parking garage closes at 6 pm. Won't work for me.
> 
> Anyone have a bright idea how to rent a car and drop it off at either BBY or BOS around time to catch the 9:30 pm train out of Boston?


I recommend using a free mobile application to find car rentals - http://goo.gl/ukRMOk and look at the conditions under which they work


----------



## Hal (May 13, 2015)

I have done this a few times. I travel to BOS from OSB weekly, and then go to Maine. If you are looking to rent the car just to get to NH, and dont actually need the car in Concord, just walk over to the bus terminal and take the Concord Coach to NH. Its 35 dollars round trip. Make sure to take into account the Sunday traffic coming back, its starting to build up. If you need to return the car late to make the 67, then your only option is to take the Silver line to the airport. This is not that big of a deal. Its about a 10 minute trip, and is free on the return trip. Logan has a new huge car rental pavilion. I have used http://www.airportrentalcars.comand priceline and gotten 10 dollar a day car rentals out of there. Plus, when you leave the airport, you are already north of Boston and its easy to get up to NH.


----------



## Palmetto (May 13, 2015)

the_traveler said:


> And if you go to BOS, you can get directly from there to Logan Airport via the Silver Line (of the T) and have many choices.


It always galled me that when travelling by train, the option to get a car is to go to the airport. :angry: Very often, it has to do with the rental car office being closed in the city.

Amtrak + Enterprise usually is a decent option. I've had good experiences with Enterprise.


----------

